# Silvia tripping house fuse



## Harry Parkes (May 1, 2020)

Hey - First time posting on here.

I have a v2 Silvia however it now it has started tripping the fuse for the circuit it's plugged into whenever it's switched on.

There's no obvious issues to the plug or internals that I can see that could be causing the issue but before I sell it on I wanted to ask if there were any known / common causes that I should be taking a look at?

Cheers!

Harry


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Harry and welcome to the forum....has it been a while since you've used your machine, or has it been in regular use up until today/fuse going ?


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Mine does that too but I have the v3 (AFAIR)and it's been modded with the Bluetooth meCoffee module with the 'pre-infusion'.


----------



## Harry Parkes (May 1, 2020)

Used for 1 to 2 coffees most days in the run up, switched to allow the machine to warm up and then off once done so relatively standard use for a domestic machine.

it's not been modded in anyway either.

is there any chance I'd be seeing this is the heating element failed being a v2 I guess it's done it's fair share of shots by now?


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Harry Parkes said:


> Used for 1 to 2 coffees most days in the run up, switched to allow the machine to warm up and then off once done so relatively standard use for a domestic machine.
> 
> it's not been modded in anyway either.
> 
> is there any chance I'd be seeing this is the heating element failed being a v2 I guess it's done it's fair share of shots by now?


I think too that it might be the heating element. I had a V1 a few years ago which did that but it was because I think I had forgotten the steam button on for quite a long time .


----------



## Harry Parkes (May 1, 2020)

profesor_historia said:


> I think too that it might be the heating element. I had a V1 a few years ago which did that but it was because I think I had forgotten the steam button on for quite a long time   .


 ???? I'll take a look into this a bit further then


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Be very very careful....UNPLUG FIRST......best of luck 😀


----------



## Harry Parkes (May 1, 2020)

Cheers for the help. As this is the earlier type boiler, I think I'll pass it on to someone that's willing to do the machining


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

@Harry Parkes When you say house fuse do you know if it just a fuse or a RCD/RCBO that is tripping?

If it is one of the above then something in the machine is leaking current to earth, which in a coffee machine is most often the heating element failing that causes it. A small pinhole in the element for example could cause current to flow via the boiler case to earth tripping the RCD/RCBO.

If you do a Google search on Rancilio Silvia tripping RCD there are some old threads that have useful info.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Harry Parkes said:


> I have a v2 Silvia however it now it has started tripping the fuse for the circuit it's plugged into whenever it's switched on.
> 
> There's no obvious issues to the plug or internals that I can see that could be causing the issue but before I sell it on I wanted to ask if there were any known / common causes that I should be taking a look at?


 It can be many things, but the heating element is a common reason. However, many many years ago I had that. Next day the machine was fine and never tripped again (maybe some humidity condensed somehow and then dried after a while, I don't know). Leave it in a dry place for a day and try again, hopefully you will get lucky. If it persists, first thing I would look at is the heating element (if nothing else is obvious when you look inside).


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Harry Parkes said:


> ...I think I'll pass it on to someone that's willing to do the machining


 Good man...life's too short to "guess".....please state that it has an "*electrical-fault*" when selling it on for clarity and peace of mind. GLWS.


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

Harry Parkes said:


> Hey - First time posting on here.
> 
> I have a v2 Silvia however it now it has started tripping the fuse for the circuit it's plugged into whenever it's switched on.
> 
> ...


 I had exactly this issue - it was the heating element. There are a couple of decent YouTube videos on replacement


----------

